# 2 1/2 Year Sleep Regression??



## princess1980

Hi All,

Hopefully you can give me some advice as I have no idea what to do! Basically my two and a half year old, who has only been sleeping through the last few months, has suddenly decided she can't go to sleep by herself! I'm doing my normal bedtime routine - bath, books, milk, bed but then she won't go to sleep unless I sit in a chair in her room. She's then waking again between 1 and 2 am where I have to again sit in a chair in her room before she'll go back to sleep (she has a nightlight on her monitor so I don't think it's the dark)! It started with me using the Supernanny Sleep Seperation Technique and it seems to have gone horribly wrong since then. Before this started (a couple of weeks ago) she was finally sleeping through from 7.45 pm to 6 am, now she's not getting to sleep until 9 pm-ish and wakes in the night, and then is back up at 6. It can't go on much longer as I work and am pregnant again - i need sleep (plus the fact that I don't want to be up with 2 children through the night!!)!! Any ideas/advice/experiences would be gratefully appreciated as I feel like i'm going to go mad soon :growlmad:


----------



## daisydoo

Hey hun. We definately had a 2 1/2 year sleep regression which coincided with a real seperation anxiety from me too. Since about 10 months old Oliver has been an amazing sleeper we did bath and cuddles then kissed him, popped him in his cot and closed door and dint hear from him til next morning. Then dot on 2 1/2 years he suddenly started screaming blue murdr at bedtime. Like you we sat with him although I started on the floor by his cot then by his door and now sit out on the landing. I dont make eye contact with him or talk I just sit there and he seems quite happy with this. We repeat in the night if (rarely) he wakes up.
I guess thats not much advice since we do what you are already doing but I just wanted to say yes I think there is a regression and supernanny makes a brief reference to it in her toddler book xx


----------



## mumnbean

We are nearly at 2.5yrs, but Arielle is sleeping in bed with us as we only have 2 bedrooms and I have laid with her for about a year now to get her to sleep... So no real help from me, but thought I might make a suggestion:

It may also be related to having some level of awareness of your pregnancy and the upcoming baby which is making her a bit more attached to you. I know Arielle went through that super clingy phase when I was pregnant.


----------

